# What would cause this?



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

It's the ceiling in an unheated garage. 

My thinking was that's where the mud stopped?


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

What the holy hell??? Looks like someone took a roto-zip to that ceiling!


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

I can see the peaked seams in between the router cuts....Those are not joints. For whatever reason:blink: Some one took to that ceiling with a router. I could be wrong....A good close up pic would be nice!


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

It's the paint chipping. I took my tape and was chipping it off


----------



## mstrat (Jul 10, 2013)

blacktop said:


> What the holy hell??? Looks like someone took a roto-zip to that ceiling!


Best comment on CT in awhile!

I tend to think it has something to do with where the mud stopped...random to ask, but what kind of paint is on it? It's not an Enamel, is it?


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

mstrat said:


> Best comment on CT in awhile! I tend to think it has something to do with where the mud stopped...random to ask, but what kind of paint is on it? It's not an Enamel, is it?



I have no clue, I was looking at a deck and roof job, and the h/o asked me as I was leaving. I told him I would ask some guys that are smarter than I


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

jlsconstruction said:


> It's the paint chipping. I took my tape and was chipping it off


That's messed up....those aren't cuts through the board ?


Why would the paint chip in lines like that? 


Maybe when they hung the house they put all the miss cuts on the garage ceiling!:laughing:


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

jlsconstruction said:


> I told him I would ask some guys that are smarter than I


Well what did they tell ya?


----------



## mstrat (Jul 10, 2013)

It definitely looks to be the tape joints where the mud ends at the paper...possibly (far stretch, but hey, anything is possible?) over sanding and hitting the paper, the weather cycle in the garage caused it to pop. random for sure...but it's possible!


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

mstrat said:


> It definitely looks to be the tape joints where the mud ends at the paper...possibly (far stretch, but hey, anything is possible?) over sanding and hitting the paper, the weather cycle in the garage caused it to pop. random for sure...but it's possible!


You can see the lines in the drywall, looked like full 12' sheets to me


----------



## Metro M & L (Jun 3, 2009)

jlsconstruction said:


> I have no clue, I was looking at a deck and roof job, and the h/o asked me as I was leaving. I told him I would ask some guys that are smarter than I


So what other forums are you posting this on?


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

mstrat said:


> It definitely looks to be the tape joints where the mud ends at the paper...possibly (far stretch, but hey, anything is possible?) over sanding and hitting the paper, the weather cycle in the garage caused it to pop. random for sure...but it's possible!


I see it now! It's pealing at the edge of the joints.. :blink:

I've seen garages go to chit before ..but that's a first for me.
Maybe the paint didn't stick to the over sanded edges. I always push a drywall prime/seal. Especially garages. WOW! btw all the joints are peaked..:laughing:


----------



## Builderbob 72 (Dec 15, 2010)

Did they try to double layer the rock and change their mind? That looks like the glue line from the failed(?)second layer?


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

That's crazy.you can see the tapes letting loose and the paint peeling at the joints edge.. 


I BLAME THIS ON THE PAINTER!!!!!!:laughing:


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

Metro M & L said:


> So what other forums are you posting this on?


Well I thought drywallers would be slightly better than painters


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

Builderbob 72 said:


> Did they try to double layer the rock and change their mind? That looks like the glue line from the failed(?)second layer?


I doubt it's got 2 layers. It doesn't have living space above it. I'll have to do some better investigating this weekend over there


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

The rock was hung and finished ..Then many years later It was painted.
They painted over yellow rock. Betcha!!


----------



## Jeff G (Apr 5, 2010)

Builderbob 72 said:


> Did they try to double layer the rock and change their mind? That looks like the glue line from the failed(?)second layer?


To me, it looks like "something" had once been glued in place, and not very well at that (at least that would explain why it 's no longer there now). Some close-up pics would help, but when looking at it in person, does it look like something disturbed the integrity of the rock, or is it only on the surface?


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

Jeff G said:


> To me, it looks like "something" had once been glued in place, and not very well at that (at least that would explain why it 's no longer there now). Some close-up pics would help, but when looking at it in person, does it look like something disturbed the integrity of the rock, or is it only on the surface?


It's only the paint.


----------



## oldschoolcarp (Mar 2, 2014)

I've got to go with blacktop on this one. Only to add the painter didn't use a sealer/primer when it finally was done.

Mike


----------



## VanGoghFinish (Aug 1, 2011)

CarpenterSFO said:


> During the Cold War the U.S. had various biological warfare programs to bring down the Soviet Union. A number of weaponized organisms, including gypsum worms, were developed to attack Soviet infrastructure and housing. Unfortunately, they didn't do their research, and in the late 70s the Army discovered that Soviet apartment buildings weren't drywalled, but were plastered with portland cement. So the program was abandoned, and the remaining worms were shipped in drums, for safekeeping, to Fort Drum (a little east of Auburn).
> 
> Fortunately drywall formulations changed in the 70s, and you only see the damage in very rare situations, where the chemistry is just right (for example along the edge of the mud). You have to be very careful when dealing with it, as the eggs can enter through your ears and cause all sorts of neurological problems. I've only seen it once (I lived in Syracuse when I was younger) and I was very careful not to let any of the eggs get into my ears.
> 
> Gypsum worms were developed by the same military research branch that worked on the highway blast deflectors: http://www.contractortalk.com/f22/what-these-fences-147179/


That is so funny s***t right there!


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

CarpenterSFO said:


> During the Cold War the U.S. had various biological warfare programs to bring down the Soviet Union. A number of weaponized organisms, including gypsum worms, were developed to attack Soviet infrastructure and housing. Unfortunately, they didn't do their research, and in the late 70s the Army discovered that Soviet apartment buildings weren't drywalled, but were plastered with portland cement. So the program was abandoned, and the remaining worms were shipped in drums, for safekeeping, to Fort Drum (a little east of Auburn).
> 
> Fortunately drywall formulations changed in the 70s, and you only see the damage in very rare situations, where the chemistry is just right (for example along the edge of the mud). You have to be very careful when dealing with it, as the eggs can enter through your ears and cause all sorts of neurological problems. I've only seen it once (I lived in Syracuse when I was younger) and I was very careful not to let any of the eggs get into my ears.
> 
> Gypsum worms were developed by the same military research branch that worked on the highway blast deflectors: http://www.contractortalk.com/f22/what-these-fences-147179/


Still wouldn't cause the paint to flake tho!


----------



## CarpenterSFO (Dec 12, 2012)

blacktop said:


> Still wouldn't cause the paint to flake tho!


I could explain it to you but then I'd never get this cabinet finished.


----------



## TimelessQuality (Sep 23, 2007)

CarpenterSFO said:


> During the Cold War the U.S. had various biological warfare programs to bring down the Soviet Union. A number of weaponized organisms, including gypsum worms, were developed to attack Soviet infrastructure and housing. Unfortunately, they didn't do their research, and in the late 70s the Army discovered that Soviet apartment buildings weren't drywalled, but were plastered with portland cement. So the program was abandoned, and the remaining worms were shipped in drums, for safekeeping, to Fort Drum (a little east of Auburn).
> 
> Fortunately drywall formulations changed in the 70s, and you only see the damage in very rare situations, where the chemistry is just right (for example along the edge of the mud). You have to be very careful when dealing with it, as the eggs can enter through your ears and cause all sorts of neurological problems. I've only seen it once (I lived in Syracuse when I was younger) and I was very careful not to let any of the eggs get into my ears.
> 
> Gypsum worms were developed by the same military research branch that worked on the highway blast deflectors: http://www.contractortalk.com/f22/what-these-fences-147179/


This theory is sound until you factor that the home was built in 2001... 

This would seem to indicate BinLaden...


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

CarpenterSFO said:


> I could explain it to you but then I'd never get this cabinet finished.


Finish the cabinet ...I was kidding.


----------



## CarpenterSFO (Dec 12, 2012)

blacktop said:


> Finish the cabinet ...I was kidding.


Gypsum worms are serious business.


----------



## WhiteZone (May 22, 2014)

My .02 looks like edges were over-sanded. Since it appears to be only on the perimeter of the mud, perhaps the finisher used a power sander and ground too far into the paper, or the edges were sanded too hard by hand with 80 grit or something.


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

That would make sense. :thumbsup:


----------



## Blackhawk (Nov 12, 2005)

Looks like there was heating cord stapled up there...the curves seem to be from the cord..looks like the same pattern i seen on a hospital where they used the heat cord on the ceiling...


----------



## Quad Racer (Jun 2, 2014)

The garage was likely painted with interior paint. Maybe sprayed and not back rolled causing the paint to peel where the dust line of the mud stopping and paper of the DW starting. I see the mud and finish coming off of garages all the time because they didn't get painted with exterior paint. Bring a wet car in there and viola you have moisture pulling off the paint. Sand off loose stuff, patch, prime with your favorite stain blocking primer then paint with exterior paint.


----------

